# Looking for a Skimmer: SILENCE is critical



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

So huge changes going on in my house this winter/spring.

It also looks like I will have room in our new master bedroom for a tank! I will probably put my 41G Osaka in there.

Here's the thing: I have both a Vertex In-80 and an In-100 skimmer with new impellers (and a Vertex Omega 150, but that's not for a smaller tank).

There is no way -- _not a frikkin chance_ -- that I will run either of those Vertex In-80/In100 skimmers in a bedroom. My wife would never allow it. She said that white noise is okay -- and A Tunze Silence return pump and a Vortech or Jabao WP10 will be fine for flow. But I've been running the In-80 while curing my dry rock for the past five weeks and that's just *not* going to happen. No way, no how.

So while a tank in the bedroom will be fine, what *won't* be fine is one of these 2nd Gen Vertex In-80/100 skimmers in there. It's just too loud for a bedroom.

I would be happy to hear recommendations on a new skimmer with performance and silence in mind. It should be able to fit in an Aqueon Model 3 Sump's Return chamber, so 8.5" x 10" footprint is my max size for footprint. In terms of bioload, it should be able to handle at least 70g at medium load, but I would prefer to get it at least "+1" size, so being able to handle 100 or even 120 moderate load would be preferable.

_*Silence is golden though.
*_

Thoughts?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

CadLights have good reviews when it comes to silence. 5-7 db they say.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a TIA-1150 from CC still waiting on a missing part. When I have it you can drop by to check it out.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Steel_Wind said:


> _*Silence is golden though.
> *_
> 
> Thoughts?


It all depends on your wife hearing ability My wife even in the absence of the running skimmer does not hear what I say 

I would say Vertex In is not bad in comparison to Reef Octopus, Bubble Magus, ACM and Aqua Euro.

I tried Cadlight Nano for my 25G and it wife does not like it.

But I should mention that my tanks are within 3-5' from the sofa on which we look TV

the best idea to ask somebody who does business and seen many of these in action. Try WTAC and Flavio

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I have now and have always had Octopus skimmers and find them to be dead silent?


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been using the Tunze Comline DOC skimmer for about 2 weeks now and it is dead silent. It comes with an air flow regulator and a silencer. It's so quiet I forget it's even there OR not even working... but it sure is. The collection cup is rather small and I do have to empty and clean every 3rd day.

It advertises it can handles up to 66US gallons.

Not sure if an internal skimmer is what you are after but on the silent note it's great.

http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C=US&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter003


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

george said:


> I got a TIA-1150 from CC still waiting on a missing part. When I have it you can drop by to check it out.


I am very interested in that skimmer, though from what I can tell, it seems to be an inch too big.

Did it ship missing a part? Where did you get it from?

On the whole Vertex thing, both my In-80 & In-100 were purchased used from GTAA members. I have not tried the Omega 150 yet and I am hopeful it is quiter. Still, that skimmer is intended for my 150.

__________________
.Robert


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

the cad lights PLS100 is pretty sweet. Been in the presence of one running and it was dead quiet. I think alt has one so I would look to him for a review on the skimmer effectiveness and noise as an owner.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

kamal said:


> the cad lights PLS100 is pretty sweet. Been in the presence of one running and it was dead quiet. I think alt has one so I would look to him for a review on the skimmer effectiveness and noise as an owner.


Does he? Excellent!

__________________
.Robert


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought it From Dan at CC at Boxing Day and the box was missing a piece. Supposed to arrive this week.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The pls 100. 4db


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

My Reef Octopus BH1000 was reviewed as very silent for a HOB.... its still REALLY loud. I can hear it from the other end of the house still.



liz said:


> I have now and have always had Octopus skimmers and find them to be dead silent?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> The pls 100. 4db












4db? Is it really that quiet to your ear Dave? That's _impressive._

Unless anybody else has something to add, I think I've found my bedroom skimmer!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I literally went to peoples houses and made sure I found the one that was the quietist and I can assure you this skimmer is dead silent. You are more than welcome to hear it for yourself. And to boot it does a great job pulling skimmate


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1 to what alt suggests; visiting ppls places to hear for yourself as one's persons "quiet" isn't quite another persons' quiet.

There are three places where skimmers make noise:
1. pump vibration
2. air intake
3. water exit from skimmer

HTH


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I literally went to peoples houses and made sure I found the one that was the quietist and I can assure you this skimmer is dead silent. You are more than welcome to hear it for yourself. And to boot it does a great job pulling skimmate


yep ... can vouch for that! If I didn't get my skimmer already I'd seriously consider a bigger version of this bad boy.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ordered the PLS-100 from Reef Supply Canada, along with a bunch of other *stuff*.

I'll be sure to do a build journal on this one and let you know how it all worked out!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This skimmer is similar to SKIMZ skimmers and they use aquabee pumps, not so silent. The distributor for SKIMZ in Singapore not very helpful, that is a concern and I do not know of a retailer here. The good thing about it, you can take it apart and do a good cleaning.

However, if I should buy a skimmer I will go for the PLS100.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh man, I have an AquaC ev120 that would have been perfect for your set up. Great for 40-120g and the footprint would be perfect for that particular sump. 4.75"x8.5" and 18" tall.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There is no way you can compare the aquac with the pls-100. If you are talking noise level you can't touch the cadlights


----------

